# All mtn. bindings for heritage



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux Super Titans for sure. After picking up some Flux Titans last year, I doubt I'll be looking for any non-Flux bindings for.quite sometime. They currently reside on my NS Evo, but did just fine on my '09 Heritage too. The added stiffness of the Super Titan would suit the Heritage a little better IMO.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Really man? I keep hearing everyone on here talk about flux and how much they prefer them. Its just that I look at them and I feel like theyre cheap. How does the front strap hold up? They are toe straps right? I like the front strap on the cartels because of the hole. The straps on the flux remind me of the ones on the burton missions. I knoyw alot of ppl hate those straps


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

They're just so damned comfortable. By far the most comfy bindings I've ridden. The toe steal holds up just fine and is IMO hlthe best toe cap on the market. I honestly thought they felt cheap too after riding Rides fir so long, but I can honestly say my Fluxes have held up better than any Rides I've ever owned.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah? I think im going to give them a try. Hey I just read that flux binds are changing model names next season. Do you guys know what the supertitans will be called next season?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Flux Feedbacks or Rome Targas. That's what I run on mine.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, now that you mention it I think the Super Titans are getting dropped because they're so similar to the Feedbacks. Just go with the Feedbacks.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

No Super Titans next year.

Titans become TT30
Titan rk--RK 30
Feedback--SF45
Distortion-- DS45
Super Diamond-- DMCC
Super Emblems--SE30

The toe caps on flux are cored out similar to the burton cartels but the reason they look like the custom cap is the outer covering.
The SF45/DS45/DMCC have a lot of new stuff to them:
Anti vibration pads in the highback
Lighter toecap and are now convertable to over the toes also. 
New ankle strap and a new adjustable aspect to the ratchets.

The new binding for flux is the SR15 with is more of a freestyle binding and has a new footpad and similar upgrades to the upper end items just a softer base.



For the heritage would suggest the SF45 or if you want real stiff go with the DMCC.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thmx for clearing up what the feedbacks names will be next year. Hey im lookin at angrys website and he has some pix of flux's binds for next year. Can point out what colors are thw feedbacks I know theyre the pink green and blue ones but im trying to find out which other colors theyll have. I wanted to get some bright bindings for next year heritage.




http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/wp-content/uploads/IMG_00081.jpg


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

The bottom three are the distortions. Feedback Only 3 colorways starts at the pink/blue/neon green then the white which has a woodgrain looking highback then the black above the black is the DMCC which is a blackish purple.

Edit should now be correct
You can kinda see in this pic below of the RK30 that the toe strap is cored out in the middle under that covering.








What the Titan or TT30 models Toe mask looks like with out the cover
















Last seasons Toe Mask cover


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why in the shit did flux go to a naming system like they did.... I'ma be getting some feedbacks for my heritage probably


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Once you get used it it is pretty easy.

Take the Titan which is now the TT30 First 2 parts is the model as in TT for Titan second part is what the base is constructed from as in 30= the Base which has a 30% glass fiber blend in it.

The name now kind of describes the binding and now give some slight info on the base construction for those looking for a softer base look for a lower number, Stiffer base a higher number.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good call, I hadn't linked to two together


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

how much feedbacks usually cost? and where can i get them from?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

baseline6 said:


> how much feedbacks usually cost? and where can i get them from?


Check out Daddies. If you don't mind the white colorway, they've got a pretty good deal going on them.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

naw man I want teh blue pink and green ones haha. looks like theyre going to cost around 215?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

The 2010/11 SF45 bindings should be $249.99


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> The 2010/11 bindings should be $249.99


Ouch! I think I paid around $100 for my Titans last year! Of course, like always, I bought them toward the end of the season at a steep discount.

God bless you guys that support the manufacturers and shops by buying gear at or near full MSRP, cuz somebody's gotta do it and it ain't gonna be me!


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be getting '11 Rome Targas in white for my Heritage.










I want to try the Yes I Cant InBase canting system and see if they really do work better with rockered decks.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

So people! canted 390's? or Targas? or hte flux SF45's?

For the heritage. 

In the air between canted or not.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Pre-ordered a Heritage and I'm liking the look of K2's Auto Evers (as well as the SF45s). Just to throw another option out there...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

mikez said:


> Pre-ordered a Heritage and I'm liking the look of K2's Auto Evers (as well as the SF45s). Just to throw another option out there...


I'm looking at the same set up with either the Auto Evers, NXT-AT's or Targas for next season. I've been close to the Targas a few times but last time went with Union Data's. As I'm getting older I'm liking the idea of easier entry and eventhough I had a terrible experience with some Flow's years ago, they seem to have significantly upgraded in the last few years. I like the Auto concept, not sure how I feel about the new toe strap though. I'm going to have to get my hands on them to really make up my mind.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> I'm looking at the same set up with either the Auto Evers, NXT-AT's or Targas for next season. I've been close to the Targas a few times but last time went with Union Data's. As I'm getting older I'm liking the idea of easier entry and eventhough I had a terrible experience with some Flow's years ago, they seem to have significantly upgraded in the last few years. I like the Auto concept, not sure how I feel about the new toe strap though. I'm going to have to get my hands on them to really make up my mind.


2011 Auto line of bindings have a new toe strap system. It is so much better than previous models. This is because the lower lip can now be adjusted to fit any boot. This was a problem with the previous Autos. The top lip would strap down leaving the bottom one loose. Fairly easy to adjust too.

Of course, I am all for Flows. If you want less moving parts, get the FSE instead of the AT. The SE versions are better in my opinion because the inner ladders are just like traditional bindings. You only have to ratchet the outer two straps on SE versions.

What size do you use?

Flow Bindings

Mens Snowboard Bindings K2 Bindings


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a 13 boot so XL in both. I would definitely be getting the SE version whether it's the ATSE or the FSE.


----------

